# New Addison Pic



## Matt73 (Mar 4, 2007)

She is coming along so nicely. She's so curious and loving; we've already had many mutual grooming sessions :bgrin


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 4, 2007)

Keep em' coming, Matt, she's ADORABLE!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Matt that snip is so kissable as I'm sure you've discovered! She is just perfect!


----------



## Devon (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww shes sweet. Cant wait for my foal! Ill be posting pics liek crazy.. haha sorry in advance.



: I love your little Foal!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 4, 2007)

SHe is absolutely to die for! I love her markings and her baby face!



:


----------



## Russ (Mar 5, 2007)

Great looking filly...looks like she knew that camera was looking to snap a pic of her. :bgrin


----------



## nootka (Mar 6, 2007)

Awww!!! She's so cute!!! I love her!

L.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 6, 2007)

She is a cutie for sure!



:

Did you change her name? No changing names, I will never be able to keep up.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2007)

I just LOVE her!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 6, 2007)

: Matt,

You can send her to Mississippi, she is so cute.

keep the photos coming.


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 6, 2007)

She looks like a little teddy bear.



:

Very cute.

Congrats.

-Nicole


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> She is a cutie for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Yeah, I changed her name. Meredith didn't suit her as well as Addison. What do you think? I'll have to take a poll sometime to choose a registered name; I have a few in mind.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 6, 2007)

I like Addison better than Meredith, flows better. What do you have picked out for registration names? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 6, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]She is just adorable!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> I like Addison better than Meredith, flows better. What do you have picked out for registration names? Inquiring minds want to know.


I know that most miniature owners have "race-horse type" names like, "On a wing and a prayer" or, "Flirting with Disaster" etc (just made them up). I'm not sure if I should go this route or not. My first choice is, "Lumin de Lumine". It means, "Light from light" in Latin. What are your opinions? Should I go with the Latin or choose a more traditional type name? Her dam's registered name is "Dainty Doll's Deelite" and her sire is "Candyland's Jolly Rancher". Any ideas?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 7, 2007)

Matt I like the name _Lumin de Lumine_ It would be fun listening to it being called off in the ring.



:

Do what you want, its your horse after all. I am naming most of mine after song titles and I have a few other names wrote down that have nothing to do with songs, just something I came up with that I like. I've also thought of using Michelangelo and di Vinci as I like their work and than there are some poets I like, I don't know, just whatever floats my boat at the time.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sheryl~Irish Hills Farm said:


> Matt I like the name _Lumin de Lumine_ It would be fun listening to it being called off in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sheryl. I will keep it!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 7, 2007)

she's a doll for sure! although i must say that i was partial to the name Meredith as it was my great-grandparents' last name and it is my youngest daughter's middle name...



:


----------



## Fanch (Mar 7, 2007)

Awww, I love her. Shes just so.... loveable. I could just sqeeze her to death(not literally)


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 8, 2007)

She is a doll and YOU are watching far too much Grey Anatomy! LOL


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 9, 2007)

The little dribble of white down her nose is especially adorable - hope when she is all grown up that it does not disappear. She is quite lovely. Congrats again.


----------

